# Tmc signature custom build



## nduli (20 Jul 2013)

Guys, was on tmc website this am and noticed that on the signature range they mention other sizes available on request for tanks and stands. Does that mean we can order custom sizes and has anyone done so? I just think the 60cm will be too small and 90 only comes pre drilled.....


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I believe the 90x45x45cm is also available as a freshwater system i.e. not drilled and no sump.

It'll be worth enquiring about other sizes too if you're interested.


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jul 2013)

I did contact TMC to find out about a 90cm signature, the email was forwarded to the 'buyer for this range' but they never confirmed whether they would be available non drilled. TBH I think they would be missing a trick not to offer it.


----------



## nduli (20 Jul 2013)

Fully agree can't believe they don't do one in 90cm. I am however interested in a 75-80cm. Whilst I could squeeze in a 90cm it would be tight. I'll drop them a line and see if they do other sizes or can run custom orders.do we know if the tanks are manufactured in the uk?


----------

